# Fischbestimmung aus der Donau



## pyro (19. Juli 2011)

Könnt Ihr mir bitte helfen und sagen was das für ein Fisch ist?

Er stammt aus der Donau, ist echt flink und ca. 10cm lang. Welche weiteren Angaben braucht Ihr zur Bestimmung?

Ich wollt wissen ob der auch was für meinen Teich ist, derzeit schwimmt er munter in meinem externen Pflanzenbecken (Mörtelkiste) herum und versteckt sich schön unter der __ Wasserpest und im Bodenmulm.


----------



## pyro (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fischbestimmung aus der Donau*

Kann es eine __ Mühlkoppe sein?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Groppe

Sieht fast so aus... was soll ich damit machen?

Zurück in die Donau? In meinen Teich?


----------



## doh (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fischbestimmung aus der Donau*

Wenn es wirklich einer ist, was mir stark danach aussieht, brauchst du wohl nicht ernsthaft die Frage stellen bezüglich in den Teich oder Natur!

Allein der zweite Satz bei Wiki 





> Die kaum bekannte __ Groppe gehört zu den gefährdeten Tierarten und war Fisch des Jahres in den Jahren 1989 und 2006.


sollte dir wohl Aufschluss genug geben!


________
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## pyro (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fischbestimmung aus der Donau*

Ich bin mir schon dessen bewusst, allerdings ist bei Wiki nachfolgend sogar von einer Aquariumhaltung die Rede und gegenüber einem Aquarium wär mein 12000 l Teich glaub ich doch ein gutes Stück besser.

Die Frage ist eher ob es sinnvoll ist und der Fisch in den Teich "passt" oder eher negativ für das Leben im Teich usw. ist.


----------



## danyvet (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fischbestimmung aus der Donau*

Sowohl rechtlich als auch ethisch gesehen: zurück in die Donau!!!
Ob er für deinen Teich passen tät, ist hier eine irrelevante Frage


----------



## stu_fishing (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fischbestimmung aus der Donau*

Es handelt sich um eine Schwarzmundgrundel (Neogobius melanostomus). Dieser invasive Neozoe bereitet sich momentan enorm aus und ist zusammen mit anderen Vetretern dieser Gattung inzwischen ein großes Problem in der Donau und ihren Nebengewässern.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fischbestimmung aus der Donau*

Hi Marcel,

wer agumentiert das Fische die bedroht sind nicht im Gartenteich gehalten werden sollen muß sich aber auch sofort von Bitterlingen, Orfen, __ Moderlieschen, Elritzen, ect. trennen. (die stammten ja auch mal aus "Naturgewässern" bevor sie vermehrt wurden) Da dürften dann fast nur noch Goldfische oder andere nichteuropäische Arten gehalten werden. Die wenigen nicht bedrohten Fischarten in Deutschland kann man nämlich an 2 Händen abzählen
z.B __ Rotauge, __ Döbel, __ Flußbarsch, __ Blei, __ Güster, __ Hasel, __ Rotfeder, __ Giebel.

Ne __ Koppe ist das nicht (die hat ein endständiges Maul und ist viel dunkler gefärbt, der hier hat ein unterständiges. Könnte ein Grundel sein

Kommt halt auch drauf an wie es im Teich aussieht. ob da Koppen einziehgen können. Sie sind nun mal hauptsächlich Fließwasserbewohner (Forellen-,  Äschen-, und Barbenregion) oder in Hochgebirgsseen zuhause, brauchen einen harten sauberen Boden (Kies- bzw. Geröllgrund - ohne großflächige Schlamm-/Mulmablagerungen, kühles Wasser, und viel Sauerstoff

MfG Frank

PS Thomas hat sich mittlerweile ja auch gemeldet


----------



## pyro (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fischbestimmung aus der Donau*

Der Punkt auf der ersten Rückenflosse ist vorhanden, der dunkle Strich von Auge zum Mund ebenso...

So schnell wird aus einem seltenen geschützten Fisch eine Plage...


----------



## Michel62 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fischbestimmung aus der Donau*

Könnte auch eine Schwarzmeergrundel sein. Die gibts es leider auch im Main und sind eine echte Plage. Die stürzen sich einfach auf alles. Normales Grundangeln ist da überhaupt nicht mehr möglich. Ich denke du wirst es bereuen wenn du sie in deinen Teich setzt.


----------



## doh (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fischbestimmung aus der Donau*

Hey Frank,

ich stimme dir zu, allerdings ging es hier um einen Wildfang und Wildfänge gehören wohl nie in einen Gartenteich! (Auch wenn es jetzt im Endeffekt nicht dieser Fisch war)
Dazu kommt noch, dass er wohl keine Chance hätte sich zu vermehren.

Die Wildfänge die für die Zucht gefangen werden sind in meinen Augen wieder etwas anderes.

Schönen Abend noch.

________
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fischbestimmung aus der Donau*

Hi Marcel,

dann müßten auch 3/4 aller Aquarienfische sofort wieder aus den Becken raus (bis auf  unempfindliche  Allerwelts-Arten die in Asien vermehrt werden sind immernoch ein großteil Wildfänge (90% aller Salmler in den Aquarien sind Wildfänge vor allen der Aquarienfisch Nr.1, der rote Neon - da sie sich in Afrika und Südamerika halt deutlich leichter vermehren weil sie ganz bestimmte Wasserparameter zum laichen brauchen die ihre Lebensräume gratis bieten). 
Was meinst Du wo die "Biotopfische" für den Gartenteich im Normalfall herkommen. Die werden im Normalfall auch nicht extra gezüchtet - wäre viel zu aufwendig- , sondern fallen als Beifang beim abfischen von Teichen/Gewässern der Satzfischzuchten an) - sind sogesehen auch Wildfangfische. 

Einen Wildfang so in den Teich setzen = geht ganz und gar nicht;   einen Wildfang z.B in einen sterilen Zuchtteich setzen damit er sich dort fleisig vermehrt und die Nachkommen dann als Teichfische verkaufen = ist völlig in Ordnung 
Sorry, aber das ist irgendwie eine sehr seltsame Ansicht (zumal die meißten Fische in den heimischen Gewässern Nachkommen von eingesetzten Fischen aus Satzfischzuchten sind (jeder Angelverein muß nämlich jährlich bestimmte Fischmengen/Fischarten besetzen)

Was ein Angler mit Fischen zu machen hat die er fängt ist gesetzlich festgeschrieben. Nur Fische die in der Schonzeit sind, unter dem Schonmaß liegen, oder einem strikten Fangverbot unterliegen dürfen wieder ins Wasser zurückgesetzt werden wenn sie an den Haken gegangen sind. Alle anderen dürfen nicht wieder ins Wasser zurückgesetzt werden (entweder essen oder entsorgen) - so will es der Naturschutz:beten. 
Da hat ein kleiner Fisch in einem passenden Teich aber eine wesentlich bessere Lebensgrundlage als in der Biotonne

MfG Frank


----------



## pyro (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fischbestimmung aus der Donau*

Wenn ich den Fisch an den Angler zurückgebe wird er wohl zum Köderfisch... das ist "entsorgen" von kleinen Fischen bei Anglern...

Aber nachdem was ich gelesen habe passt dieser Fisch auch nicht wirklich in meinen Teich weil der alle Libellenlarven, __ Rückenschwimmer usw. frisst. Das will ich auch nicht.


----------



## Stoer (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fischbestimmung aus der Donau*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Alle anderen dürfen nicht wieder ins Wasser zurückgesetzt werden (entweder essen oder entsorgen) - so will es der Naturschutz:beten.



Also hier lernt man bei jedem Thema etwas dazu.
Was hat das mit Naturschutz zu tun.
Ich kenne einig Angler die gerne angeln, aber keinen Fisch essen und deshalb diese Fische wieder zurücksetzen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fischbestimmung aus der Donau*

Hi Peter,

frag mich net warum es aus naturschutzrechtlichen Gründen nicht erlaubt ist ungewollt gefangene Fische zurückzusetzen. Wurde wohl mal damit begründet das Fische die am Haken hängend gedrillt wurden  stark gestreßt sind und deswegen nach dem zurücksetzen fast alle eingehen würden. (wunderlicherweise soll das aber keinesfalls für unter Fangverbot fallende, untermaßige und Fische in der Schonzeit zutreffen, die überleben das zurücksetzen seltsamerweise problemlos)
 - soll aber wohl eher die treffen die Fischfang nicht als Nahrungserwerb (das ist halt dem Naturschutz nach der einzige legitime Grund um Fischfang mit ner Angel zu betreiben) betreiben wollen (Kochtopfangler) sondern die die nur aus Lust am Drill und Rekordsucht Fische streßen (z.B sogenannte Specimenhunter)

MfG Frank


----------



## Doc (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fischbestimmung aus der Donau*

Ich hab mal nen Angler, der zwei __ Hechte gefangen hatte und diese auf dem Boden ersticken! lies - sprich hingelegt und weitergemacht, ohne die üblichen Methoden ... in den Fluss geworfen^^ ... die Fische in einen Eimer gesetzt und 100m weiter wieder in den Fluss gesetzt ... was das fürn Depp war


----------



## pema (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fischbestimmung aus der Donau*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> wer agumentiert das Fische die bedroht sind nicht im Gartenteich gehalten werden sollen muß sich aber auch sofort von Bitterlingen, Orfen, __ Moderlieschen, Elritzen, ect. trennen. (die stammten ja auch mal aus "Naturgewässern" bevor sie vermehrt wurden)



Wenn ich deiner Logik folge, kann ich also aus dem Urlaub ein Tigerbaby mitbringen und es in meinem Garten - natürlich völlig artgerecht - halten, weil es ja in Deutschland in jedem Zoo Nachzuchten von ehemals mal freilebenden Tigern gibt
Habe ich dich da so richtig verstanden??

petra

Die Betonung bei der Diskussion liegt doch auf dem Wort 'Wildfang'. Bedrohte Tierarten, die nachgezüchtet werden und mit einer Cites-Bescheinigung versehen in den Handel gehen darf man doch nicht mit Wildfängen vergleichen.


----------



## pyro (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fischbestimmung aus der Donau*

Ihr solltet diese Zusammenhänge evtl. per PN weiterdiskutieren da es sich mittlerweile herausgestellt hat das der Fisch nicht selten ist, mein Link falsch ist.

Statt dessen handelt es sich um einen durch den RMD-Kanal eingeschmuggelten Problemfisch und wer in Angelforen mal ließt der findet dort Aussagen wonach manche Fischer gezielt mit kleinen Haken und Würmern auf diesen Fisch gehen, an einem Abend bis zu 75 Stück davon rausholen und anschließend "entsorgen" auf welche Art und Weise das auch immer geschieht.


----------



## archie01 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fischbestimmung aus der Donau*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Was ein Angler mit Fischen zu machen hat die er fängt ist gesetzlich festgeschrieben. Nur Fische die in der Schonzeit sind, unter dem Schonmaß liegen, oder einem strikten Fangverbot unterliegen dürfen wieder ins Wasser zurückgesetzt werden wenn sie an den Haken gegangen sind. Alle anderen dürfen nicht wieder ins Wasser zurückgesetzt werden (entweder essen oder entsorgen) - so will es der Naturschutz:beten.



Hallo
Das ist keineswegs so , diese Vorschriften kommen von den Verbänden der Sportfischer und dort ist alles regional geregelt . 
Dieses Rückwurfverbot gibt`s nur in Bayern , in diesem Bundesland sitzen wohl die größten Betonköppe in leitenden Positionen.
In anderen Bundesländern existiert diese Regel nicht - schon deshalb kann dieses nicht Gesetzt sein , wenn dieses mit dem Tierschutz zu tun hätte wäre die Gültigkeit tatsächlich Bundesweit. Zu hoffen bleibt eigentlich nur , das sich dieser Irrsinn nicht weiter verbreitet.

Gruß
Archie
.


----------



## stu_fishing (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fischbestimmung aus der Donau*



pyro schrieb:


> Ihr solltet diese Zusammenhänge evtl. per PN weiterdiskutieren da es sich mittlerweile herausgestellt hat das der Fisch nicht selten ist, mein Link falsch ist.
> 
> Statt dessen handelt es sich um einen durch den RMD-Kanal eingeschmuggelten Problemfisch und wer in Angelforen mal ließt der findet dort Aussagen wonach manche Fischer gezielt mit kleinen Haken und Würmern auf diesen Fisch gehen, an einem Abend bis zu 75 Stück davon rausholen und anschließend "entsorgen" auf welche Art und Weise das auch immer geschieht.



....die lassen sich ganz gut frittieren oder grillen. Nicht viel dran aber lecker! Und vor allem ökologisch sinnvoll. Habe letzte Woche innerhalb von 20 min. 12 dieser Gesellen in meinen Krebsreusen gehabt (und in den beiden anschließenden Nächten über 400 Signalkrebse)...


----------



## pema (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fischbestimmung aus der Donau*

Hallo zusammen,

dieser Fisch gehörte also nicht zu einer gefährdeten Art. Das habe ich auch verstanden Zufälligerweise gehörte er nicht dazu.

Ich bin schon öfter hier darüber gestolpert, dass Menschen Tiere oder Pflanzen aus der Natur entnehmen und dann nachfragen: was ist das?
Wie setzt oder pflanz ich das in meinen Teich?

Ich vertrete die Meinung: wenn man schon Lebewesen aus ihren natürlichen Habitat entnimmt, dann sollte man sich vorher kundig machen, um was es sich handelt, was für einen Gefährdungsgrad dieses Lebewesen bei uns hat, ob es überhaupt gestattet ist, dieses zu entnehmen und ob ich die Voraussetzungen für ein weiteres Gedeihen überhaupt bieten kann. Kann ich das in der Kürze der Zeit (gesehen...und mitgenommen) nicht leisten, dann darf ich nichts aus der Natur entnehmen.
Das gilt für mich bei Pflanzen ebenso wie bei Tieren.

Mag ja sein, dass das für manche etwas übertrieben klingt, aber da ich in einer Region leben, in der natürliche Gewässer und deren Fauna und Flora eher selten anzutreffen sind, ist es mir eine Horrorvorstellung, wenn demnächst jeder Teichbesitzer mal ein paar Pflänzchen oder Tierchen aus diesen Gewässern in seinen heimischen Teich schleppen würde. Der letzte Rest an Natur würde dann verloren gehen.

petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fischbestimmung aus der Donau*

Hi Archi,

auch in Hessen ist das Rücksetzen von Fischen die keinem Fangverbot/Schonzeit/Schonmaß unterliegen untersagt. Ebenso kenn ich es noch aus Schleswig Holstein, Berlin und Niedersachsen

MfG Frank


----------



## danyvet (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fischbestimmung aus der Donau*

Hallo Frank,

steckt da irgeneine Logik dahinter? Warum darf man die nicht mehr zurücksetzen?? Für mich als Nicht-Fischer klingt das absolut sinnfrei.


----------



## archie01 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fischbestimmung aus der Donau*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Archi,
> 
> auch in Hessen ist das Rücksetzen von Fischen die keinem Fangverbot/Schonzeit/Schonmaß unterliegen untersagt. Ebenso kenn ich es noch aus Schleswig Holstein, Berlin und Niedersachsen
> 
> MfG Frank



Hallo
Das ist sachlich falsch , das Einzige Bundesland mit einem Rückwurfgebot ist Bayern.
Bitte lese die Gesetzestexte und Verordnungen richtig.

Gruß
Archie


----------

